# 4 Pig Party



## EvenFlow87k (Oct 10, 2021)

Sorry, but I only have finished photos.
I started with the bacon weave and layered with sage breakfast sausage.  Then I filled it with sausage links and smoked ham.  Ran it at 250 and glazed with cayenne laced wisconsin maple syrup.  
The only misstep we didn't have any cheddar cheese in the camper..














	

		
			
		

		
	
Thanks for looking!


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 10, 2021)

Looks delicious!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 10, 2021)

Looks mighty fine from here!
Al


----------



## sandyut (Oct 10, 2021)

looks great from here!


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 10, 2021)

Eow! You should’ve saved that for the throw down! Great work! Looks amazing next to those perfectly done over easy eggs. I’m digging the idea of cayenne laced maple syrup, frag’n yummy!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 10, 2021)

Even without the cheese, that looks great.  Nice job.
Gary


----------



## Steve H (Oct 10, 2021)

What Gary said! It still looks darn good to me!


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 10, 2021)

Nice looking fatty with a tight weave. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 10, 2021)

Holy smoke that looks good!! Very nice job.

Robert


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 10, 2021)

Looks really good to me!
Just toss some cheese on it when you heat it up. Problem solved.


----------



## EvenFlow87k (Oct 10, 2021)

Thanks everyone!  We are banging around Door County for one of our last camping trips for the year.  Didn't pack as good as we thought, lol.  Hopefully having some Cherry/Jerk seasoned chicken smoked with cherry chips tonight.


----------



## GATOR240 (Oct 10, 2021)

I'm liking the looks of that even w/o cheese.


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 10, 2021)

Nice work, wish I was camped next to you! RAY


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 10, 2021)

Looks fantastic and that glaze just shins on the bacon

And what Mose said


smokeymose said:


> Just toss some cheese on it when you heat it up. Problem solved



David


----------

